# Halbleiterschütz Unterschied 2 Ph und 3 PH



## Tiger1978 (18 Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte einen Motor über einen Halbleiterschütz schalten. Im Netz habe ich jetzt z.B. von Siemens einen gefunden. 
Es gibt da 2 Ph oder 3 Ph gesteuerte Halbleiterschütze. Was ist da der Unterschied und was brauche ich?
Was gibt es sonst noch für Hersteller? Muss aber min. 50 A schalten können.

Vielen Dank im vorraus


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
2phasige Halbleiter-Relais schalten nur 2 Phasen - die 3. wird einfach direkt durchgeleitet. 3phasige schalten alle 3 Phasen.

Ich setze bei uns allerdings mittlerweile meißtens FU's ein. Ist vielleicht auch für dich ein Thema, da ich nicht weiß, ob es die Halbleiter-Relais in der Leistungsklasse (50A !!!) gibt - und falle es sie gibt, wie das dann preislich aussieht ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Tiger1978 (19 Oktober 2011)

Hallo Larry,

also geben tut es von Siemens schon einen Halbleiterschütz wo bis 50 A schaltet. 2 Phasige angesteuerte sind ja dann für Motoren nicht geeignet da ja schon alle 3 Phasen weggeschaltet werden sollte.

Ich frag mich da nur für was die 2 Phasigen dann überhaupt gebraucht werden und wo das Sinn macht.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Larry Laffer (19 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
das kannst du schon für einen Motor nehmen - du mußt hier nur berücksichtigen, dass der nicht spannungsfrei ist. Drehen würde der sich mit nur einer Phase dran nicht. Dieses Halbleiter-Relais sollte dann ggf. noch mit einem generellen Freigabe-Schütz (z.B. bei Steuerspannung Ein) kombiniert werden - auch ein Reperatur-Schalter wäre hier gut.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## ChristianVogel (22 Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen...

...ich wollte noch kurz dazu sagen: Unbedingt auf die Betriebsart und Belastungskennlinie achten!!! Bei Motoren die AC3 oder AC4 im Tippbetrieb, oft ist da nur der AC1 oder sowas angegeben, die sind dann natürlich entsprechend günstig, gehen bei Motoren aber ständig hopps, wenn die Geräte nicht unsinnig überdimensioniert wurden!

Ein Tipp: Schau mal nach den Sanftanlassern, bei 50A vielleicht kein Fehler...

Bei den 3phasigen Geräten sind auch manchmal nur 2 Phasen durchgeschaltet, da sind dann 2 Klemmen nur als "Alibi" drauf, auf jedem Fall gebe ich 'Larry' recht: Ein Netzschütz zum Spannungsfreischalten sollte davor, eventuell vor Ort an den Antrieb auch nochmal ein Label betreffend der Spannung...


----------



## c.wehn (23 Oktober 2011)

2ph.... Sind zum Beispiel für gleichstromlasten.. Wie z.b magnetkrane oder Heizungen zur folienverpackung/folienverschweissung


----------

